# what's the thershold for pt



## TYLERgibson (26 Feb 2013)

Whenever I search for this I keep getting mixed answers. But if you can point me in the right way thanks in advance. I was told that there is a threshold for pushups and the beep test, what are those standereds? Also, what happens if you fail one portion of the pt test but pass all the others? And finally, when is the test done? Day one of bmq?


----------



## Taras27131 (26 Feb 2013)

Hope this helps. You could have just typed in "CF physical fitness threshold" into google.

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/ps/index-eng.asp


----------



## TYLERgibson (26 Feb 2013)

Do you know what day the pt test is on? I have read the friday of week zero.


----------



## brihard (26 Feb 2013)

Artyman said:
			
		

> Do you know what day the pt test is on? I have read the friday of week zero.



Does it matter? Simply be ready to pass all portions of the test before you go, and you'll be fine. The rest is just scheduling.


----------



## TYLERgibson (26 Feb 2013)

I am ready. I am just wondering what day the test is on in week zero.. Thanks for the reply though.


----------



## a_majoor (26 Feb 2013)

After 01 April, the PT test will probably change to this format. This is the yearly test:

Fitness Standard.

The Canadian Forces have redefined their 1980's-created EXPRES fitness testing, with the new "FORCE" fitness standard.
The EXPRES test conducted four tests to measure the likelihood a Canadian Forces member could meet the universality of service requirements (20 metre shuttle run, push-ups, sit-ups, and a grip test).  The EXPRES test also had different standards for men and women, and were based off age; FORCE’s purpose is to rectify this: “one test, one standard, regardless of environment, rank, age, or gender.  Because, at the core of the soldier first principle, there is but one job.”

 “FORCE” tests the following:
Sandbag lift
3 minutes 30 seconds
Two 20kg sandbags 1.25m apart
Lift bag 91cm off the ground, drop it.  Repeat with other bag.  Repeat a total of 30 times

Intermittent loaded shuttle
5 minutes 21 seconds
At 20-metre shuttle lines: walk 40 metres with 20kg sandbag. Run 40 metres unloaded.  Repeat 5 times (total: 400 metres).

20 metre rushes
51 seconds
At 20-metre shuttle lines: starting in the prone, get up, run 10 metres, get prone into a “superman” lay.  Repeat for a total of 80 metres.

Sandbag drag
Unlimited time but you must be walking backwards and cannot stop
Drag 100kg of sandbags (5 bags x 20 kg each) 20 metres


Look at your personal workout regime and make any adjustments you think you might need.


----------



## TYLERgibson (26 Feb 2013)

My basic is on march 11th, so I won't be getting the force test. I like the sound of the force one better though.


----------



## brihard (26 Feb 2013)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> After 01 April, the PT test will probably change to this format.



The new FORCE test doesn't get implemented at St Jean until April 1 2014.


----------



## TYLERgibson (26 Feb 2013)

Brihard said:
			
		

> The new FORCE test doesn't get implemented at St Jean until April 1 2014.



So when is the pt test?


----------



## OYR_Pilot (26 Feb 2013)

Here is an overview of what to expect during basic. I found these series very interesting to watch, even though maybe some things at St-Jean have changed since it was filmed:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_O8wlviARE

I think they do the EXPRES test on the episode 2 or 3.


----------



## brihard (26 Feb 2013)

Artyman said:
			
		

> So when is the pt test?



Early in your BMQ. Like I said, don't worry about it. If you show up able to pass, you're fine. If you're worried about your ability to pass, you shouldn't bother going until you're confident in your fitness, because EXPRES represents a bare minimum level of fitness that still, I would argue, won't serve you particularly well during basic.


----------

